# Rooting and General questions help



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Rootzwiki just did a write up on Root-ed shoutbox.If you still need help after not finding what you need here. Give it a shot, its in the market and their very knowledgeable and helpful. I'm in there alot, and use it quite a bit.


----------

